# *NEW* Wheel Spotlight: Avant Garde M520-R Sport Mesh wheel!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Authorized Avant Garde Wheels Distributor

Available Colors*
- Dark Graphite Metallic
- Custom colors available

*Available Custom Sizes*
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 | 19X11
20X9 | 20X9.5 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11

*Give us a call at (562)249-7184*
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!*
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for some awesome installed photos and review!

Here's a collection of photos for your viewing pleasure!
Let us know what you think!






















































​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Our own in house G30 BMW 530e fitted with the new AG M520R


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BMW X2 fitted with the new AG M520R


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

All new Toyota GR Supra fitted with the AG M520R in the standard Dark Graphite Metallic finish.
What do you guys think about the DGM finish on this color car?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Great looking AG wheels for your tesla 
M520-R









DM me for pricing quotes with free shipping
Wheels and tire packages available.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Featured M580-R on Model X
Questions on pricing and fitment.

Dm me or email at [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*19X9.5 +40 5X114.3
Dark Gunmetal

In stock.*

Financing available.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M520-R on Model X,

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

best looking new age MESH

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Custom finish available for the M520-R
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R in stock 
19x9.5
20x9
Dark Gunmetal*

Custom finish available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Flow Form Friday

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

No matter which vehicle, these wheels are great

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184

*GETYOURWHEELS*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Taco Tuesday Bump

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Lets get you a set!!!

HAPPY FRIDAY
Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sport Mesh 
Modern mesh design.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Avant Garde Price Increase starting MAY 1ST.

Get your orders in and save.

Thank you,

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

We are about 2 weeks away from getting more of the M520-R

Reserve your set today.










DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M520-R Available in bespoke finish.

Contact me for details

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R are coming back in *

Pre order yours before the MAY 15TH price increase.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M520-R* 19's coming in next week.

Get your set ordered before they sell out again.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R coming in this week*
19's first. 20's in 2 weeks

Contact me for your set.

*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts*
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

19's will be in this Friday.
Half of the inventory is pre sold already

*Get yours today*
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!

Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R in 19 INCH
8.5 AND 9.5 
IN STOCK for Bespoke fitment and finish*

Contact me if any questions.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Model X Wednesday.

*M520-R 22 INCH for your Model X*
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*19 inch M520-R on Model Y.*

Contact me for your set.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sport mesh, great looking wheel

AVAILABLE from 19's to 22 inch

Call me for your set.
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

22 inch AVAILABLE for your MODEL X

Contact me for details

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M520-R GLOSS BLACK*
19X9.5 +40
Model 3 / Model Y

5X114.3

READY TO SHIP

Put your orders in now.
Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M520-R GLOSS BLACK

19X8.5
19X9.5
5X114.3*

READY TO SHIP

Contact me for your set.

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Great Combo of the M520-R with Nardo Gray

Contact me for your set.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*22 INCH also available for your Model S or Model X*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Additional discount for Independence week

Email me
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Gloss black 19x8.5 and 9.5 
Special pricing for a week*

Contact me for your set and for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Gloss black 19x8.5 and 9.5
Special pricing for a week*

Contact me for your set and for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*ENDLESS FINISHING OPTIONS.*
The finishing possibilities are limitless. Available in polished and custom powdercoated options, customize your M520-R to achieve the specific look you are envisioning.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

HAVE A HAPPY FRIDAY Tesla Owners


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R available sizes

19x8.5
19x9.5
20x9
20x10
22x9
22x10.5*

Bespoke fitment and finish upon request.

Contact me for your Tesla Model specific sizes

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

RE stock !!

19's, 20's and 22 available

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M520-R GLOSS BLACK
19X8.5+35 - MODEL 3*
1 SET LEFT
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Optional Bronze finish available.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Dark Gun Metal
19x8.5
19x9.5
20x9
20x10
20x10.5
Available for your custom offset/fitment.
Custom finish also available as an add on option.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

How about this grocery getter?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R available for your TESLA MODEL X*










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M520-R GLOSS BLACK
19X9.5+40
Fits Model 3 and Y










In stock ready to ship
2 sets left

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 703756


This is how the Model S should have come from the factory. 

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Plenty of sizes to choose from.
19-22 inch height.
8.5-12 inch width.

What's your flavor?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

All sizes available
19's
20's
21's
22's

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

gs, Ca

50 minutes ago
Add bookmark
#90









*
Happy Friday.*

Contact me for your custom fitment and finish on these M520-R

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M520-R looks great on any vehicle.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Slammed !!!

Contact me for your set

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

View attachment 712450


*THE M520-R fits nicely any coupe or sedan.
Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou 
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL Sport mesh design don't you think?

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL X 22 INCH FITMENT AVAILABLE

Contact me for your set
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NICE PHOTOSHOOT

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Awesome Super Wagon with the M520-R

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Would you rock these?
Gloss yellow M520-R










Contact me for any questions

Thank you,

[email protected]tyourwheels.com
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R in dark gunmetal goes nicely with any color vehicle.

*
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
*Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Avant Garde just received a shipment on the M520-R*










Feel free to drop me a DM or email for inquiries.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R- GLOSS BLACK

19X8.5+35
19X9.5+40
5X114.3
BACK IN STOCK!!! ready to ship . MODEL 3/Y
Inquiries Welcome*










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Sport mesh M520-R on bagged AUDI. *

Variety of sizes are available.
Contact me for your bespoke fitment and finish and ask for me for Forum Pricing!

Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*More Inventory just arrived on the M520-R*

Contact me for your preferred size and offset. 
Custom finish available upon request.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The modern sport mesh with that goes with any type of Vehicle.
M520-R restocked on a lot of sizes.

CONTACT me for inventory or any questions.

Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MOST SIZES on the M520-R are available*

*Contact me for your bespoke fitment and finish. *

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Audi R8 show casing the M520-R.*

Form and Function!!!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The definition of modern mesh wheels.
M520-R x LEXUS IS-F*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*RS6 with M520-R in Dark Graphite Metallic standard finish. Modern sport mesh completes the car!*

Ask me about our holiday specials.

Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Euro Beasty= M3 fitted with the M520-R in Dark Gun metallic finish.
Bespoke fitment and finish available.*

Contact me for your set!

Happy Friday.

_*Thank you,
Lou*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Which full size sedan do you like best!!*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The wheels that looks good on any vehicle. M520-R*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*JDM V8 Muscles, LEXUS ISF with AG M520-R*

Contact me for your custom offsets.

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*Hundreds of Inventory for the M520-R arriving this month
*_
*Contact me for sizes and prices*

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

This is how the LEXUS RC350 should have been built from the factory.

*Who needs a set of the AG M520-R*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Sexy McLaren MP4-12C with the M520-R Double Staggered setup.*

Contact me for your set!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M520-R sport mesh can go on any sport or luxury vehicle and add character to the vehicle.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------

